# She's a real b*tch!



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, I started out with four cons about 1.5" long, 3 females and one male. Once I identified what I thought was a breeding pair, I separated them and stuck them in their own 20 gallon tank so they could breed. Now, they're both about 2-2.5", and the male has been getting the sh*t kicked out of him. He's got missing scales, his tail is ragged and I'm guessing he'll be dead within the next week since she obviously refuses to leave him alone (she killed one of the other females, and my rhom ate the third female before I could find someone who would take them off my hands). I'm wondering if I should buy a new male and remove the current one, and see what happens? Is it normal for a female con to decide to kill a male rather than breed, when they are the only two fish in the tank? Just wondering if maybe I should turn her into rhom food and buy a new female if she's gonna be PMS'ing forever :laugh:


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

get new male and female their only 2.50 a pop.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Food!!!!!!!


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, I investigated today and saw that there are eggs o plenty laid in her pot. I'm hoping some fry hatch, because their parents can quickly become rhom food!!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

xpac said:


> Well, I investigated today and saw that there are eggs o plenty laid in her pot. I'm hoping some fry hatch, because their parents can quickly become rhom food!!


 awesome :laugh:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

my female always picks on the male about a week after the eggs hatch, but she ends up getting her ass kicked. I guess they fight over the fry or something...I separate them for a while until her fins heal and then I put them back in together and she lays more eggs.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

When I was checkin out some info for my breeding pair of Convicts, many keepers of the same were removing the males after the fry was born to avoid the male attackin the female


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

SMITZ71 said:


> When I was checkin out some info for my breeding pair of Convicts, many keepers of the same were removing the males after the fry was born to avoid the male attackin the female


 That's interesting, in my case the female did a number on the male, guess he's just a sissy LOL.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

When my cons bred i seperated the male from the female and let her take care of the fry very good results 400 + fry. then i used them all as tiger barb food. good luck with that.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

usually the male is the one attacking. Feed them lots of food to keep them busy and if that dosent help seperate them


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

haha lol xpac nice pic


----------



## pats&theoverfor... (Jul 28, 2004)

i had a female pink convict. evil, man evil, killed EVERYTHING. bigger and smaller. it took a seven inch oscar to calm her down.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I would keep her. She's one tough bitch and obviously needs a real big man to keep her satisfied. I would get a a big bruiser male for her and she'll calm down real quick. Besides, you'd be doing some poor lonely fish a favor by bringin him home.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I would keep her. She's one tough bitch and obviously needs a real big man to keep her satisfied. I would get a a big bruiser male for her and she'll calm down real quick. Besides, you'd be doing some poor lonely fish a favor by bringin him home.


:nod:

Keep her and try to buy a larger con maybe 4 are 5 inches.


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

pats&theoverfor... said:


> i had a female pink convict. evil, man evil, killed EVERYTHING. bigger and smaller. it took a seven inch oscar to calm her down.


 Dang thats a monster haha...


----------

